# is this normal?



## EverHopefull (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I'm probably being really paranoid but i need your advice...

I've just had a 32 day bleed (which is not that abnormal for me) and i finished on Friday completely, but am now on day five of buserelin and have just been to the loo and i'm bleeding again and i have some tummy cramps, is this normal as i'm working myself up and i'm probably just being daft!  

Thanks
Gem xxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Bleeding can come and go when having started Buserelin on day 2 as it is keeping your hormone levels down and therefore your womb lining keeps thinning!!!

Ruth


----------

